# Eclipse JAR



## User0 (4. Mrz 2006)

HallO! Gibt es in Eclipse eine FUnktion, um Projekte direkt in JAR-Archive zu exprotieren? Wenn nicht, wie dann? Danke!


----------



## Redfrettchen (4. Mrz 2006)

Hi,
Rechtsklick auf Projekt->Export->JAR File
sollte es tun.


----------



## User0 (5. Mrz 2006)

Danke, das hab ich vorher nicht gesehen! :toll:  :applaus:


----------



## monk (23. Mrz 2006)

Hi,
zu diesem Thema hab ich auch noch eine frage: wenn ich mein projekt als jar exportiere, kann ich es danach nicht mehr ausführen, da ich in mein projekt externe libraries (JDOM und log4j) eingebunden habe und diese nicht mitexportiert werden, folglich funzen die imports später nicht mehr... wie kann ich die eingebundenen jars mitexportieren bzw. soll ich sie anders in mein projekt einbinden??


----------



## LazyL (5. Apr 2006)

ich habe das gleiche Problem wie monk.


----------



## RicoSoft (5. Apr 2006)

2 varianten. 

1. manifest-datei in der jar-datei mit referenzen
2. fatJar plugin


----------

